# Kubota BX23 Starting problem



## Bobf043 (Sep 20, 2020)

When I turn on KEY ( not engaging the STARTER) there is a fairly loud CLICKING sound coming from the engine area. When I tutrn to START , clicking stops and STARTER DOES NOT ENGAGE. What is it ??


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

First check the connections on your battery. Also the other end of the ground cable to the engine. Don't just look at them. Remove, clean and retighten. This is if you do not have a weak battery. If so recharge and try again. Or you can try jumping with another battery. I'd bet my money on a poor connection.
The clicking you hear is the solenoid. It does this because there is not enough voltage to hold it in and crank the engine.


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

He said he only turned the key on, not engaging the starter. At that point, the starter solenoid had not been called on.
Clark


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

It wouldn't click unless he turned it to start.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I think the bloke needs to work out which solenoid is clicking, the fuel shutoff solenoid on the injection pump or the starter solenoid and both are easy to listen to, fuel solenoid is on the right hand side, turn the ignition to the run position and place ear close to injection pump and ascertain if this solenoid is clicking, if not walk around to the left hand side and leaving the ignition in the run position and listen to the starter solenoid, can't help until we know which is clicking.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

FredM,
I kinda assumed it was the starter solenoid because it wouldn't engage the starter. Jumped the gun too soon. Or to widen the prospects, he is hearing the fuel solenoid and the battery is strong enough to engage the starter but not to turn the engine over. I guess we won't know until he answers what he found. Probably should have had him connect jumper cables to his auto and try starting.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bbirder,
We will have to wait, just hope the bloke answers so we can try and help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My John Deere 990, you can hear the fuel pump clicking away in the run position just ahead of start position. My Kubota bx 2200 doesn't do it though, I don't recall.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Bobf043 said:


> When I turn on KEY ( not engaging the STARTER) there is a fairly loud CLICKING sound coming from the engine area. When I tutrn to START , clicking stops and STARTER DOES NOT ENGAGE. What is it ??


I have had the same problem and found it to be the battery. haven't had a problem since. The clicking you here is coming from the Relay next to the fuse box.


----------

